# Notary Public Attestation in Abu Dhabi



## $u... (Jul 20, 2014)

I am from India. I need to get my education certificates and birth certificate and few other documents notarized for Canada immigration.Can any1 let me know any place in Abu Dhabi to get this done and if possible the cost for each document as well.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi

You can approach index attestation.
Just Google it.
The cost is 35 to 50 dhs.

All the best, 

Regards
Ashish Shah


----------

